# The mosquitoes are back… and my fish couldn’t be happier!



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

When cleaning up in the yard today I found a bucket full of water and infested with mosquito larva. I quickly ran and got a jar full of fresh water, took a big scoop with my fish net and put then in the jar… Before kicking the bucket over and killing the rest.

I then took them back inside, netted a few and put in a tank then sat back and watched my fish go crazy! They are my favorite treat to feed my fish.

... And there is something I enjoy about watching mosquitoes die!


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

noooooooooo!! *runs to walmart and buys all their skeeter repellant and arms herself with netting and a fly swatter*


Bring it on buggies!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw a bucket in my back yard too & thought about doing the same thing.


----------

